# Error 032-1035 when trying to access GBAtemp on 3DS



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2019)

This was first observed by @Glitchk0ud1001 and confirmed by me.
When I try to access Temp on a 3DS, I get error code 032-1035. According to this Reddit post, which is detailing the same error (but with 3ds.guide), it should have something to do with the site's certificate. (BTW, I've tested 3ds.guide and it seems to have been fixed.)


 

The 3DS browser's Page Info dialogue says that there is indeed a problem with the certificate:


Spoiler





```
Security [lock icon with X]
---
There is a problem with the security certificate for this page.

Certificate Subject
---
(empty)

Certificate Issuer
---
Let's Encrypt

Issue Date
---
28/12/2018 20:08:36

Expiry Date
---
28/03/2019 20:08:36
```


----------



## Issac (Jan 3, 2019)

Nintendo doesn't have support for Let's Encrypt certificates for some stupid reason.


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 3, 2019)

Issac said:


> Nintendo doesn't have support for Let's Encrypt certificates for some stupid reason.


That's weird. 3ds.guide seems to have the exact same certificate but the website works perfectly (apart from an ignorable error dialogue when loading the page, but that doesn't block you from accessing the site, like this does).


----------



## linuxares (Jan 3, 2019)

I actually think it's the images that is the issue on GBAtemp. Since most of the images have iffy SSL certs from their respective site. While the 3DS guide have a fullsecure lock in my Chrome.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 3, 2019)

It's just an issue with the 3DS's SSL certificate compatibility. Let's Encrypt does list the 3DS as known incompatible for their SSL cert, though as you mentioned this may vary depending on the site. It's possible, as linuxares mentioned, that some of the image hosting sites used by users have less compatible SSL certs which could indeed cause the 3DS to freak out, but I'm not sure that'd really be the cause since the error should then only happen on certain pages where third party images are used, not on all pages (ie the front page, since it's all content hosted on the Temp, would be "fine" since everything uses the same cert, but this page probably not because the image in Issac's signature has no SSL).

Anyways, nothing that can likely be fixed unless we decide to swap to another SSL cert, but that would be silly since I doubt most users aren't actually accessing the Temp from a 3DS anyways.


----------



## KleinesSinchen (Jan 16, 2019)

*The fault is clearly on the side of this poor browser*. Deleting all browser data was necessary in my case and then GBAtemp could be loaded with specifying http:// instead of https:// However trying to switch to the mobile version results in a redirection to https again and the same error (and I would say automatic redirection to https is a good choice nowadays)

Unsafe http connections are accepted.
_Supposedly_ unsafe https connections are denied - without a possibility to override a security warning. ("Hey, I want to read the start page of a forum and not do banking stuff, so open the site already!")
It's a shame that there is no proper Browser on the N3DS systems. They are powerful enough for occasionally looking something up. A browser running like a game not an applet with access to more resources (and more configuration options) would probably be _usable_.


----------



## jeffyTheHomebrewer (Jan 17, 2019)

KleinesSinchen said:


> *The fault is clearly on the side of this poor browser*. Deleting all browser data was necessary in my case and then GBAtemp could be loaded with specifying http:// instead of https:// However trying to switch to the mobile version results in a redirection to https again and the same error (and I would say automatic redirection to https is a good choice nowadays)
> 
> Unsafe http connections are accepted.
> _Supposedly_ unsafe https connections are denied - without a possibility to override a security warning. ("Hey, I want to read the start page of a forum and not do banking stuff, so open the site already!")
> It's a shame that there is no proper Browser on the N3DS systems. They are powerful enough for occasionally looking something up. A browser running like a game not an applet with access to more resources (and more configuration options) would probably be _usable_.


agreed.


----------



## I pwned U! (Jan 17, 2019)

I have the same problem a lot. Just make sure that your URL starts with http.


----------



## BEEMOO (Nov 19, 2019)

I pwned U! said:


> I have the same problem a lot. Just make sure that your URL starts with http.



Some site automatically redirect to https so it might not always work.

Couldn't someone 'update' the browser so that it would support the ssl?

Or the coolest would be if someone ported something like firefox or chrome to the 3ds (I know not simple).


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 19, 2019)

BEEMOO said:


> Some site automatically redirect to https so it might not always work.
> 
> Couldn't someone 'update' the browser so that it would support the ssl?
> 
> Or the coolest would be if someone ported something like firefox or chrome to the 3ds (I know not simple).


The 3DS and Wii U have been whitelisted not to force https on Temp, so you can edit the URL to http and it'll work.
Also, I can see you're new here, please don't reply to older threads unless you absolutely need to.


----------



## BEEMOO (Nov 19, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> The 3DS and Wii U have been whitelisted not to force https on Temp, so you can edit the URL to http and it'll work.
> Also, I can see you're new here, please don't reply to older threads unless you absolutely need to.



Ah I see, sadly Temp only.

Yep I did notice but most topics regarding the 3DS is before 2018 so it's considered old but for me, it is still relevant and I don't want to create a new thread just for a small question regarding the same topic.


----------



## uyjulian (Nov 19, 2019)

The 3DS already has support for newer TLS versions in a recent update.


----------



## BEEMOO (Nov 19, 2019)

uyjulian said:


> The 3DS already has support for newer TLS versions in a recent update.



Do you know which version is the latest.
I'm currently on 1.10.10166


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 20, 2019)

BEEMOO said:


> Do you know which version is the latest.
> I'm currently on 1.10.10166


I think it's 1.12

*EDIT:* 11.12*


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Nov 20, 2019)

BEEMOO said:


> Do you know which version is the latest.
> I'm currently on 1.10.10166



As long as you updated to FW 11.9.0-42 or later, you should be fine.


----------



## BEEMOO (Nov 20, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> I think it's 1.12



Thanks!



Ammako said:


> As long as you updated to FW 11.9.0-42 or later, you should be fine.



Huhm I'm on 11.12 but it seems that my browser is 1.10 and the latest is 1.12 so I might need to manually update it


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 20, 2019)

BEEMOO said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Huhm I'm on 11.12 but it seems that my browser is 1.10 and the latest is 1.12 so I might need to manually update it


Sorry, that was a typo. I meant 11.12 as in the system version.


----------



## BEEMOO (Nov 20, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Sorry, that was a typo. I meant 11.12 as in the system version.



Ooh then it's all good.

Thanks so much


----------

